# Microwaving Cannabutter



## CdnBud (Dec 17, 2009)

Will defrosting cannabutter in a microwave destroy the THC in the butter?


----------



## CdnBud (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyone.....?


----------



## rastajbd (Dec 24, 2009)

Well I've herd drying you're bud in the microwave can lead to vaporized THC within 10sec or less. Just because it's being suspended in butter dosen't change the outcome. I would just let it warm at room temp, if I were you.


----------



## CdnBud (Mar 4, 2010)

FYI...Don't microwave cannabudder to defrost it.Let it defrost on it's own.I found that microwaving definitely affects the potency. I made a batch (1 lb.) ,used 1/2 & froze 1/2. My cookies with the first batch were awesome.(great buzz) .On my second batch , I microwaved the budder for 30 seconds to thaw it. Now you have to eat 2 cookies to get a small buzz.I thought it was just me, so I had a buddy try one and he didn't even get high.
Now I know better.


----------

